# I am now a adga member-I think



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

So I applied online to become a adga youth member.
Today I got my membership kit. They sent me a youth membership sign up form.
Does this mean I need to apply by mail and not online? I already gave my card and it should have already been payed for.

I didn't get a membership card or anything or anything that says I'm a member-the only ID I got was the one in a email.
I didn't get anything showing what tattoos were available.
All I got is the welcome kit. Not sure if I use the Costumer ID they gave in a email to get a herd name. Actually I did get a little welcome to adga note.
Is the Costumer ID the same as the member ID? Do I go ahead and apply for a herd name?

Little confused.

Also to get a online adga account I need to apply for a pin right? Does it cost me anything?


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Goofy enough....they always send out all of those forms whenever I renew my membership too.... never understood that??? I renew online, yet they still send me all this goofy paperwork that I do not need at all, especially since I do a lot of my ADGA stuff online w/them now. You think they'd be more concerned about saving money/paper.... weird.
I'm sure your membership probably went thru fine. I know if I have any questions I just email & get a reply usually that day or the next. You could always email & ask to make sure :thumb: 
Happy ADGA days for you now! I'm on there all the time using their ADGA genetics stuff & pedigree's & LA's etc etc etc....lots of fun to tinker with & research! :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You can apply for a PIN online, no cost for members.

You should be getting a little card with your name and number on it soon. If you're getting member stuff already, don't worry, they probably have your info. and are getting your stuff together. If you dont' get it within a week or two, ask ADGA when that's going to show up.

The tattoos and herd name. You need to pick some out, email or call them and ask if they're available. When you get that worked out, you can purchase them. These will go along with your membership.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you are concerned...to ease your mind...you can always call them to verify that it went through.....they will be glad to answer that for you ..I always find them very helpful.... :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

They send the packet to everyone. 
They will not give you a list of herdnames you have to apply with a few choices for that and tattoo.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Pam do you also have dairy goats? I thought you just had boers.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I applied for the herd name just today. I wrote adga before hand and they said it was available.
The tattoo was applied for on the same form as the youth membership a week ago. I did not ask about the tattoo though.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They may end up just giving you a tattoo or changing yours around a bit if it's not available. They used my initials...I didn't really get a choice, but this was around 5 years ago so that may have changed.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you for putting this up here Jesse. I was wondering the same thing. I got all the paperwork and I got the accepted herd tattoo certificate but I wasn't sure if I still had to sign up again.


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

KW Farms said:


> You can apply for a PIN online, no cost for members.


Hi Kylee can you direct me to where you apply for a pin? I am a member but I've never been able to login to the website and I didnt realize I could apply online.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Pam do you also have dairy goats? I thought you just had boers.


 Years ago... I did have some Nubians... but it wasn't for very long...before I changed to totally boers... :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's the online member form: http://adga.org/index.php?option=com_user&view=register (You will need the PIN first.)
Here's the PIN form that needs to be downloaded: http://adga.org/index.php?option=com_re ... info&id=16


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks Kylee. It looks like you print off the form and mail it if I get it correctly.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I got another letter from adga.
I am a member for sure. I got the membership card and tattoo certificate.
I put in 4-5 options including my initials of JEG. All was taken except for my last choice of BTJG.
So that is my tattoo. I should be getting my herd name soon.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I feel so lucky ADGA accepted my first tattoo choice. No one had AMP and that's amazing.


----------

